

USB charger blamed for woman's electrocution as store owner faces questions - gru03
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-06-27/knock-off-usb-charger-to-blame-for-womans-death/5555138

======
rahimnathwani
You may also be interested in this teardown:
[http://www.arcfn.com/2012/10/a-dozen-usb-chargers-in-lab-
app...](http://www.arcfn.com/2012/10/a-dozen-usb-chargers-in-lab-apple-
is.html)

The subsequent HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4706753](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4706753)

